# Anybody interested in adopting 2 corn snakes in NC



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

Im looking to rehome 2 corn snakes in NC. I feel they need a home with more snake experience. No worries they dont eat live, one is special needs and will only eat thawed raw chicken. There is a rehoming fee to ensure good home, and they will come with their aquariums.


----------

